# Kessil a80 Tina sun par readings



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

How much PAR is needed for a high tech system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

bif24701 said:


> How much PAR is needed for a high tech system?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If i am not mistaken, right around 80. That's adequate in order to grow foreground carpets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice hardscape


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

With co2 and proper nutrients you can grow pretty much any carpet plant at low/med light. It just may take longer. Have you considered a second light for even par spread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Willcooper said:


> With co2 and proper nutrients you can grow pretty much any carpet plant at low/med light. It just may take longer. Have you considered a second light for even par spread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have thought about it. Instead of going with another a80 I would rather go with a a160we. I thought about t5ho but I'm scared about the power consumption haha. I might pull the trigger on a twin star 450we


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Also, i just ran into a video by Dennis Wong on youtube.Very informative. 

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKHwDfv6ETg


Ive been watching his videos as of lately. Seems likes hes pumped out some great info. From one of the charts he posted, it shows that this light was giving off high light in the middle and medium light around that. which i suppose would have grown carpet plants along with co2 and dosing just fine. Knowing myself though, i am far too meticulous to have let that go over my head. I did order a TWIN STAR 450ES, which should arrive in monday. I am off this weekend, which will possibly enable me to borrow that PAR meter once more. If you all are interested in my findings, i will gladly make a video or thread showing readings.


----------

